# Watch travel case



## jf718

Looking to get a nice leather watch case to travel with 2 time pieces. Anybody care to share pics or web links of their travel cases?


----------



## nosoncar

I don't have a picture ready but look at discommode.com. Their watch wallet is amazing.


----------



## jf718

Link not working for me. ;(


----------



## nosoncar

dang. autocorrect. discommon.com


----------



## wuyeah

Handmade custom leather pouch in China. Blue for 36mm under (5 slots), Red for 45mm under (4 slots), Olive for my pocket size flashlights (same size as red).


----------



## estrickland

I have a small Zenith zippered leather case for 2 watches. Works great.


----------



## yankeexpress

Leather Watch Roll | Zelos Watches










2 Slot Leather Pouch | Zelos Watches


----------



## Athaya

Single slot but usable to keep 2 

Regards,

Adrian
Sent from tapatalk


----------



## Sticks83

wuyeah said:


> Handmade custom leather pouch in China. Blue for 36mm under (5 slots), Red for 45mm under (4 slots), Olive for my pocket size flashlights (same size as red).


Where can you order one?


----------



## Bergarn

I bought mine off a guy on the forums, a Kuki watch roll: https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/kukiworks

Very well-made and arrived nice and fast!


----------



## wuyeah

Sticks83 said:


> Where can you order one?


I only have the guy's wechat. Not sure if he do international business.
WeChat ID: devil7897


----------



## jf718

That zelos watch case is perfect. I ended up getting the 4 watch case so my wife can also bring 2 timepieces on vacay. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jf718

Athaya said:


> Single slot but usable to keep 2
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adrian
> Sent from tapatalk


who makes this one?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

The only flaw with the Zelos 2-slot is, I'm not fond of blue leather, for some reason...I prefer leather in brown shades. That said...eek. It hits the mark on every other point, including price. QUITE reasonable. Ordering one right now, in fact.


----------



## 136155

Not leather, but this one from Worn & Wound looks pretty nice:
2 Watch Fold - Waxed Tan | worn&wound shop


----------



## flying.fish

yankeexpress said:


> Leather Watch Roll | Zelos Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Slot Leather Pouch | Zelos Watches


just perfect imo...

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcollectors

you can try this if you are in Australia dltradingau.com.au/product-category/travel-watch-case/


----------



## NoRoadtrippin

I have this Songmics case from Amazon. For $15.99, I'm extremely happy with it.

Songmics 8 Slots Zippered Watch Box Traveler's Black Watch Storage Case Organizer UJWB50B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NHNAKSO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_7dTowbD2SX2SZ

Mine:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks83

jf718 said:


> That zelos watch case is perfect. I ended up getting the 4 watch case so my wife can also bring 2 timepieces on vacay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


How is the quality of the leather? It looks nice and solid from the pics but I also wonder how "bulky" it is to travel with.


----------



## jf718

I'll let you know when I receive it. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## charleswtch

jf718 said:


> Link not working for me. ;(


Yeah me too...


----------



## josephine lace

lovely...its really nice


----------



## Rocco Limongelli

I was thinking more of a watch travel roll, as all the others you sent before won't fit my top watch, the GMT Master with the rubber b strap, with the original gmt deployment buckle, therefore it simply won't go flat!














Therefore I am more keen on something like this JACOB JONES Brown Watch Tube with Orange Canvas Lining: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Rocco Limongelli

Any suggestions ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKLIST

I know you have mentioned a 2 watch travel case but if you ever need a 4-5 watch travel case our new one is perfect. Fits 4-5 watches and some other accessories.

If you're interested let me know as I have a special WUS members only deal going on. $45 shipped conus. 
(Click any of the pictures below to be taken to the product on my site)









































Just a thought if you are ever interested in something that will hold more than 2 watches.

If you have any questions please shoot me an email at [email protected]
Cheers!


----------



## jf718

[IMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/02/5a7539bae765a061803a5dd9089cd625.jpg[/IMG]

Here is the Zelos watch leather case. Rolled up with 4 watches gets a little difficult to buckle depending on thickness of the watches but overall I never travel more with more than two watches anyway, now I have extra room to put my wife's watch as well when we travel.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau

estrickland said:


> I have a small Zenith zippered leather case for 2 watches. Works great.
> View attachment 5889178


I tried a search for this one, maybe it's just my poor search skills, but would you have a link for this? 
It's beautiful! 


flying.fish said:


> just perfect imo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## R2rs

flying.fish said:


> just perfect imo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


Those ones seem to be very nice and for decent price as well!


----------



## flying.fish

ellecousteau said:


> I tried a search for this one, maybe it's just my poor search skills, but would you have a link for this?
> It's beautiful!
> 
> Sent from le grand bleu


I need a link as well

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## bwoah

adding my recent finds to the collective knowledge:

hub city vintage watch wallet (and they also have rolls): handmade watch wallets

and for long travel, i'm really liking this casebudi that i picked up from amazon. price is right, zipper is lined so no scratch concerns, and it's sturdy. it's similar to the oakley watch vault that's no longer on the market. it's a compact hard shell case for a single watch - good for watches that don't go flat. comes in different sizes, too:

Amazon.com: CASEBUDi Watch Travel Case - Black: Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## M_Milaguet

Here's a pic of mine... nothing fancy but does the job...


----------



## Jpstepancic

if anyone needs a good travel case for 4 watches and straps/accessories, i'm selling mine....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-brown-flawless-leather-zipper-case-$35-shipped-3136626.html


----------



## consum3r

After trying out a bunch of travel cases, I decided to build my own.
Maybe "build" is too strong a word. All I did was repurpose a camera lens case.










It's not leather, but it holds two watches securely, stores straps and tools, and get's the job done without taking up much space.










More info and pics in my original post here: *DIY Travel Case.*


----------



## dcfis

10 years ago these type were a done a dozen, now I can't find any at all! Does anyone have a line on one mine is falling apart and need a couple.


----------

